# Need a finish carpenter/cabinet maker



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Wife wants a stand alone jewely cabinet for x-mas and the one in the magazine was 700.00. If anyone can build such I can get the details.....


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

The Cabinet Doctor

(850)477-2501


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have the exacts, my son in law does awesome work. He can make it as plain or elaborate as you want or need. He is the shop foreman at a local cabinet shop here in Ft Walton. PM me if you need to get in contact with him.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

the guy i use for custom cabinets/caseworks is named ronnie willis. he does very nice work. PM me if you run into a dead end and would like his number. located in pensacola


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys I will contact these craftsmen to see if we can get this thing by x-mas


----------

